# Chroot /dev/null



## Maccraft123 (Oct 26, 2018)

I have unpacked Ubuntu 14 rootfs into /compat/linux/
When I chroot there to `apt-get install alsa` it throws errors about not being able to mknod/write to /dev/null
How do I fix this
`mount -t devfs devfs /compat/linux/dev` does not work


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 26, 2018)

Maccraft123 said:


> `mount -t devfs devfs /compat/linux/dev` does not work


"_Does not work_" doesn't tell us anything. Do you get an error message with this command? Or maybe you used the command but apt-get still spit out an error? Be more precise please, that's the only way people can actually help you.

For the record: the command you used should normally mount a usable dev. tree onto the directory. I suppose you could also try using `# mount -t nullfs /dev /compat/linux/dev`. 

If the command doesn't work then make sure that the /compat/linux/dev directory actually exists and isn't being used by something else already.


----------



## Maccraft123 (Oct 27, 2018)

Without mountng /dev:

```
root@maciek:/# apt-get upgrade
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Calculating upgrade... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
19 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Y
E: Can not write log (Is /dev/pts mounted?) - posix_openpt (2: No such file or directory)
Setting up keyboard-configuration (1.108ubuntu15) ...
cp: preserving permissions for '/etc/default/keyboard.tmp': No data available
dpkg: error processing package keyboard-configuration (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-core:
 xserver-xorg-core depends on keyboard-configuration; however:
  Package keyboard-configuration is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-core (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-input-evdev:
 xserver-xorg-input-evdev depends on xorg-input-abi-22; however:
  Package xorg-input-abi-22 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-input-abi-22 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-input-evdev depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-input-evdev (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-input-synaptics:
 xserver-xorg-input-synaptics depends on xorg-input-abi-22; however:
  Package xorg-input-abi-22 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-input-abi-22 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-input-synaptics depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse:
 xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse depends on xorg-input-abi-22; however:
  Package xorg-input-abi-22 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-input-abi-22 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-input-wacom:
 xserver-xorg-input-wacom depends on xorg-input-abi-22; however:
  Package xorg-input-abi-22 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-input-abi-22 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-input-wacom depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-input-wacom (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-input-all:
 xserver-xorg-input-all depends on xserver-xorg-input-evdev; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-input-evdev is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-input-all depends on xserver-xorg-input-synaptics; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-input-all depends on xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-input-all depends on xserver-xorg-input-wacom; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-input-wacom is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-input-all (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg:
 xserver-xorg depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.2-2); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg depends on xserver-xorg-input-all | xorg-driver-input; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-input-all is not configured yet.
  Package xorg-driver-input is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-input-synaptics which provides xorg-driver-input is not configured yet.
  Package xserver-xorg-input-wacom which provides xorg-driver-input is not configured yet.
  Package xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse which provides xorg-driver-input is not configured yet.
  Package xserver-xorg-input-evdev which provides xorg-driver-input is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xorg:
 xorg depends on xserver-xorg (>= 1:7.7+13ubuntu3); however:
  Package xserver-xorg is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xorg (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu:
 xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-radeon:
 xserver-xorg-video-radeon depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-radeon depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-radeon (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-ati:
 xserver-xorg-video-ati depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-ati depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-ati depends on xserver-xorg-video-radeon; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-video-radeon is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-ati (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-fbdev:
 xserver-xorg-video-fbdev depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-fbdev depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-fbdev (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-nouveau:
 xserver-xorg-video-nouveau depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-nouveau depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-vesa:
 xserver-xorg-video-vesa depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-vesa depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-vesa (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-vmware:
 xserver-xorg-video-vmware depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-vmware depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-vmware (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-all:
 xserver-xorg-video-all depends on xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-all depends on xserver-xorg-video-ati; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-video-ati is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-all depends on xserver-xorg-video-fbdev; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-video-fbdev is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-all depends on xserver-xorg-video-nouveau; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-all depends on xserver-xorg-video-vesa; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-video-vesa is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-all depends on xserver-xorg-video-vmware; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-video-vmware is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-all (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-intel:
 xserver-xorg-video-intel depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-intel depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-intel (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-qxl:
 xserver-xorg-video-qxl depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-qxl depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-qxl (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
Errors were encountered while processing:
 keyboard-configuration
 xserver-xorg-core
 xserver-xorg-input-evdev
 xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
 xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse
 xserver-xorg-input-wacom
 xserver-xorg-input-all
 xserver-xorg
 xorg
 xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
 xserver-xorg-video-radeon
 xserver-xorg-video-ati
 xserver-xorg-video-fbdev
 xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
 xserver-xorg-video-vesa
 xserver-xorg-video-vmware
 xserver-xorg-video-all
 xserver-xorg-video-intel
 xserver-xorg-video-qxl
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```
With mounting /dev:

```
root@maciek:/# apt upgrade
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree       
Reading state information... Done
Calculating upgrade... Done
0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
19 not fully installed or removed.
After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used.
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] Y
E: Can not write log (Is /dev/pts mounted?) - posix_openpt (2: No such file or directory)
Setting up keyboard-configuration (1.108ubuntu15) ...
sh: 1: cannot create /dev/null: Operation not supported
sh: 1: cannot create /dev/null: Operation not supported
/var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.config: 33980: /var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.config: cannot create /dev/null: Operation not supported
/var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.config: 33993: /var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.config: cannot create /dev/null: Operation not supported
/var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.config: 34028: /var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.config: cannot create /dev/null: Operation not supported
/var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.config: 33916: /var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.config: cannot create /dev/null: Operation not supported
/var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.config: 34823: /var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.config: cannot create /dev/null: Operation not supported
/var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.config: 34829: /var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.config: cannot create /dev/null: Operation not supported
/var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.config: 33849: /var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.config: cannot create /dev/null: Operation not supported
cp: preserving permissions for '/etc/default/keyboard.tmp': No data available
dpkg: error processing package keyboard-configuration (--configure):
 subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-core:
 xserver-xorg-core depends on keyboard-configuration; however:
  Package keyboard-configuration is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-core (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-input-evdev:
 xserver-xorg-input-evdev depends on xorg-input-abi-22; however:
  Package xorg-input-abi-22 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-input-abi-22 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-input-evdev depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-input-evdev (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-input-synaptics:
 xserver-xorg-input-synaptics depends on xorg-input-abi-22; however:
  Package xorg-input-abi-22 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-input-abi-22 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-input-synaptics depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse:
 xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse depends on xorg-input-abi-22; however:
  Package xorg-input-abi-22 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-input-abi-22 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-input-wacom:
 xserver-xorg-input-wacom depends on xorg-input-abi-22; however:
  Package xorg-input-abi-22 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-input-abi-22 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-input-wacom depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-input-wacom (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-input-all:
 xserver-xorg-input-all depends on xserver-xorg-input-evdev; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-input-evdev is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-input-all depends on xserver-xorg-input-synaptics; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-input-all depends on xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-input-all depends on xserver-xorg-input-wacom; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-input-wacom is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-input-all (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg:
 xserver-xorg depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.2-2); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg depends on xserver-xorg-input-all | xorg-driver-input; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-input-all is not configured yet.
  Package xorg-driver-input is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-input-synaptics which provides xorg-driver-input is not configured yet.
  Package xserver-xorg-input-wacom which provides xorg-driver-input is not configured yet.
  Package xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse which provides xorg-driver-input is not configured yet.
  Package xserver-xorg-input-evdev which provides xorg-driver-input is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xorg:
 xorg depends on xserver-xorg (>= 1:7.7+13ubuntu3); however:
  Package xserver-xorg is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xorg (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu:
 xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-radeon:
 xserver-xorg-video-radeon depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-radeon depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-radeon (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-ati:
 xserver-xorg-video-ati depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-ati depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-ati depends on xserver-xorg-video-radeon; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-video-radeon is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-ati (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-fbdev:
 xserver-xorg-video-fbdev depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-fbdev depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-fbdev (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-nouveau:
 xserver-xorg-video-nouveau depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-nouveau depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-vesa:
 xserver-xorg-video-vesa depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-vesa depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-vesa (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-vmware:
 xserver-xorg-video-vmware depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-vmware depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-vmware (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-all:
 xserver-xorg-video-all depends on xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-all depends on xserver-xorg-video-ati; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-video-ati is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-all depends on xserver-xorg-video-fbdev; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-video-fbdev is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-all depends on xserver-xorg-video-nouveau; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-video-nouveau is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-all depends on xserver-xorg-video-vesa; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-video-vesa is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-all depends on xserver-xorg-video-vmware; however:
  Package xserver-xorg-video-vmware is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-all (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-intel:
 xserver-xorg-video-intel depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-intel depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-intel (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-qxl:
 xserver-xorg-video-qxl depends on xorg-video-abi-20; however:
  Package xorg-video-abi-20 is not installed.
  Package xserver-xorg-core which provides xorg-video-abi-20 is not configured yet.
 xserver-xorg-video-qxl depends on xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902); however:
  Package xserver-xorg-core is not configured yet.

dpkg: error processing package xserver-xorg-video-qxl (--configure):
 dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
Errors were encountered while processing:
 keyboard-configuration
 xserver-xorg-core
 xserver-xorg-input-evdev
 xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
 xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse
 xserver-xorg-input-wacom
 xserver-xorg-input-all
 xserver-xorg
 xorg
 xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
 xserver-xorg-video-radeon
 xserver-xorg-video-ati
 xserver-xorg-video-fbdev
 xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
 xserver-xorg-video-vesa
 xserver-xorg-video-vmware
 xserver-xorg-video-all
 xserver-xorg-video-intel
 xserver-xorg-video-qxl
E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
```


----------



## Maccraft123 (Oct 27, 2018)

I can mount devfs on /compat/linux/dev
This is problematic line:
cp: preserving permissions for '/etc/default/keyboard.tmp': No data available


----------



## shkhln (Oct 27, 2018)

What are you trying to accomplish here?


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 27, 2018)

So the main problem here is apt-get not fully running on FreeBSD and to be honest I'm not really surprised. Linux compatibility goes a long way but it's most definitely not perfect, if you want to use specific linux binaries then you're much better off setting up virtualization, for example using emulators/virtualbox-ose.

But the thing I completely fail to understand is why you want to install the X environment as used by Ubuntu on top of FreeBSD? That makes no sense to me at all. If you want to run X on FreeBSD just install it in the usual way: `# pkg install xorg` which should take care of all required dependencies.

You won't gain anything from trying to use the Ubuntu version because in the end both environments are pretty much equal; it's all X underneath. Fact of the matter is that it remains to be seen if the Ubuntu X would run at all. I sincerely doubt that because there are limits to what Linux compatibility can do.


----------



## Maccraft123 (Oct 28, 2018)

I know. I am installing Xorg to have all Linux libraries in place to run games (specifially Factorio and Minecraft).
I have Xfce4 natively installed.
It is problem with non-existing pseudo devtmpfs which udev requires


----------



## kpa (Oct 28, 2018)

FreeBSD doesn't have udev and won't have it until someone makes the effort of porting it or creating an emulation layer on top of FreeBSD's own devfs(5).


----------



## Maccraft123 (Oct 28, 2018)

One thing has to be done: alias devtmpfs to devfs in mount


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 28, 2018)

Maccraft123 said:


> I know. I am installing Xorg to have all Linux libraries in place to run games (specifially Factorio and Minecraft).


You do realize that games/minecraft-client (and server) is a thing, right?


----------



## shkhln (Oct 28, 2018)

Maccraft123 said:


> I am installing Xorg to have all Linux libraries in place to run games (specifially Factorio and Minecraft).



Note that running games in Wine is _considerably_ easier than dealing with Linux emulation. If you insist on the latter, you should should take a look at steam-runtime.


----------



## Maccraft123 (Oct 28, 2018)

Yea, I am using it.
Specifically minecraft-runtime.
I want to play Factorio.


----------



## Maccraft123 (Oct 28, 2018)

Looks I have to compile complete Wine, because there is no wine package with WoW support


----------



## shkhln (Oct 28, 2018)

Maccraft123 said:


> Looks I have to compile complete Wine, because there is no wine package with WoW support



https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/wine-wow64-and-winetricks-at-x64-wine.62634/#post-370978


----------



## Maccraft123 (Oct 29, 2018)

Does not work. Winecfg, wine64 hangs. Plain wine crashes


----------



## Maccraft123 (Oct 29, 2018)

/home/maccraft123/.bin/win: line 4:  1747 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) wine64


```
#!/usr/local/bin/bash
WINEPREFIX=~/.wine-wow64
PATH=/opt/wine-3.0/usr/local/bin:$PATH
wine64 $1
```


----------



## Maccraft123 (Oct 29, 2018)

Compiling Wine now


----------



## shkhln (Oct 29, 2018)

Maccraft123 said:


> Plain wine crashes



Can't help you without the stack trace.


----------



## Maccraft123 (Oct 29, 2018)

Cant send, "The uploaded file does not have an allowed extension."


----------

